# Why is TRT so expensive?



## Kalicut (Oct 30, 2021)

Started TRT back in June after finally wanting to find an end to my anxiety, super low energy, being tired all the time and not being able to put on any size. Test level was 151, at the age of 27, 5'11@135lbs.

I had no clue how amazing TRT was! My wife said I am such a happier person and after 6 months I've put on a good bit of size (30lbs)

This last 10 weeks of TRT the gave me 53mg of Anavar and a 5ml-100mg Deca to take, ended up spending about $700 for everything including a blood profile

But mean while my dad, with crap insurance that literally doesnt pay for anything, can get a proscription from his doctor and get Test for $80... Whats the deal here?


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 30, 2021)

My guess based on you getting scripted anavar is that you are using a clinic.  If that’s the case, expect to pay about the same each month as you would for a car payment.

If you want your dad’s prices use your dad’s doc.


----------



## Kalicut (Oct 30, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> My guess based on you getting scripted anavar is that you are using a clinic.  If that’s the case, expect to pay about the same each month as you would for a car payment.
> 
> If you want your dad’s prices use your dad’s doc.


Fair enough, I only got 30 days of anavar, but the only thing I noticed was my hair thinned a little so dont think ill take it again. You've actually given me the greatest argument to my wife why I get to go back even though it cost a lot.


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 30, 2021)

Are you getting your gear directly from the office or a pharmacy?

The trt clinics seem to charge whatever they want because, based on what I've observed, most patients are paying cash and not using insurance. There seems to be a few reasons for that.

At your age and lab work you should be able to find a doctor that would diagnose and write you a prescription.


----------



## Kalicut (Oct 30, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Are you getting your gear directly from the office or a pharmacy?
> 
> The trt clinics seem to charge whatever they want because, based on what I've observed, most patients are paying cash and not using insurance. There seems to be a few reasons for that.
> 
> At your age and lab work you should be able to find a doctor that would diagnose and write you a prescription.


From the office, they give me everything needed. Also they do not take insurance, its not like I have decent insurance anyways. I have to drive 45mins one way to the clinic and its the closes one to me and I live in a pretty populated area. If I knew someone personally with the correct medical license I would fully fund us opening a TRT Clinic in our town.


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 30, 2021)

I’m not even going to read the rest of the comments.


I’ll tell you why. Pharma companies love to make money’


----------



## CJ (Oct 30, 2021)

When you go to a TRT clinic, you're a revenue stream, not a patient. 

If you go to a primary care doctor, or an endocrinologist or urinologist, you're a patient first, and you can use insurance. 

There are reasons why TRT clinics don't take insurance. One of them being the insurance companies wouldn't allow such high prices.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 30, 2021)

No insurance company is going to want to cover wintrol, anavar, deca cost for a low testosterone diagnosed when testosterone is perfectly sufficient for treatment.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 30, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> Fair enough, I only got 30 days of anavar, but the only thing I noticed was my hair thinned a little so dont think ill take it again. You've actually given me the greatest argument to my wife why I get to go back even though it cost a lot.



I am missing what argument I gave you.  Was it that your clinic scripts a anavar?

Careful with that argument.  A quick google search on here part will illustrate that anavar isn’t part of a trt regime.  No one develops an Oxandrolone deficiency.  In fact Crisler wrote about how even  including deca was BS


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 30, 2021)

You're involved with basically a drug dealer which can set any price they want.  I use an endo, and pay $11/mo. Even without insurance you could use GoodRX to get it much cheaper than your Dad if you went to a legitimate endocrinologist or urologist instead of some quack doc drug dealer


----------



## JC Grifter (Oct 30, 2021)

Ditch the clinic. Go to your regular doctor and tell him you’re on TRT through a clinic but you’d prefer a “real doctor” to monitor you. 

You’re already on, so him sending you for bloodwork to see if you have low test won’t happen. 

Then downloaded GoodRx and pay around $30 for a 10 ml vial


----------



## Yano (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm no chemist mind you but Var is a DHT derivative so it can't convert to DHT which is what makes you lose your hair. It can cause hair loss in some really sensitive individuals , some folks actually get thicker and fuller hair on it. Not to cast aspersions on your clinic but you sure its really Var ? some of those clinics pass off UGL as the real deal. 
Why even bother , go get a real Dr. these guys sound like their just out hunting cash cows.


----------



## Steeeve (Oct 30, 2021)

In short, its expensive because people pay it. The lowest Ive seen is $250 for 10 weeks with all supplies included. Thats not counting labs and the initial fee. The lowest cost Test factories like TRTnation.com generally are Test and AI only. The more expensive clinics dealing in GH, anavar, deca, etc tend to charge a significantly higher price when they can tack "wellness and anti aging" onto their slogan. Its also worth noting the online clinics are the cheapest as they can drop their overhead the most. Still 7 or 8 times UG prices, though. They dont take insurance because its not worth the hassle for them. Theyd have to actually fight them every step of the way on what treatment is appropriate and then how much theyre willing to pay. Easier to say "cash only" when people are willing to do it.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 31, 2021)

I’m going thru a TRT clinic now but only cuz my endo is booked till next year


----------



## Hughinn (Oct 31, 2021)

Brothers I'll tel you,  trt clinics are a big scam. 

Aas has given me a new lease on life.  And a membership at a forum like this where you can learn how to use this stuff the right way and mitigate bad effects is priceless.  

Additional testosterone in my opinion can be a lifechanger for some of us. 

Amd I don't mean just bodybuilders or athletes,  but I mean active guys with lives and demanding jobs. 

A good source, and a membership to a forum like this can do wonders for your quality of life.     And it doesn't have to break your bank account.  

Taking your own well being in your own hands is not only liberating,  but also satisfying.  

I'm happy to be here. 

I'm hughinn.  I use aas.  I'm 44, I work a blue collar physical job amd coach wrestling and boxing part time.   Aas has enriched my life.  Let me keep doing what I love decades past my Normal prime. 
Wouldn't trade it for nothing.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 31, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Brothers I'll tel you,  trt clinics are a big scam.
> 
> Aas has given me a new lease on life.  And a membership at a forum like this where you can learn how to use this stuff the right way and mitigate bad effects is priceless.
> 
> ...


Amen brother


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 31, 2021)

Same here, I can run my own trt from my source for pennies in the dollar. Pharma = $$$$


----------



## Kraken (Oct 31, 2021)

Kalicut said:


> Started TRT back in June after finally wanting to find an end to my anxiety, super low energy, being tired all the time and not being able to put on any size. Test level was 151, at the age of 27, 5'11@135lbs.


I have been on the fence about doing this for a while now. I didn't realize it can reduce anxiety. That may just be the last push I need.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 6, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> Started TRT back in June after finally wanting to find an end to my anxiety, super low energy, being tired all the time and not being able to put on any size. Test level was 151, at the age of 27, 5'11@135lbs.
> 
> I had no clue how amazing TRT was! My wife said I am such a happier person and after 6 months I've put on a good bit of size (30lbs)
> 
> ...


Your doc gave you anavar and deca? Dang - what are your test levels now on TRT? Do they give you enough to raise it outside of reference range?


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 6, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Brothers I'll tel you,  trt clinics are a big scam.
> 
> Aas has given me a new lease on life.  And a membership at a forum like this where you can learn how to use this stuff the right way and mitigate bad effects is priceless.
> 
> ...


TRT clinics are crazy expensive


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 6, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> When you go to a TRT clinic, you're a revenue stream, not a patient.
> 
> If you go to a primary care doctor, or an endocrinologist or urinologist, you're a patient first, and you can use insurance.
> 
> There are reasons why TRT clinics don't take insurance. One of them being the insurance companies wouldn't allow such high prices.


Yeah I went to an endo and PCP and neither of them would even consider prescribing me TRT or anything else because my hormone levels are normal. I’m sure that’s why clinics can charge so much because normal doctors won’t prescribe us what we want and clinics will, and they know we don’t have a choice but go to the clinic if we don’t have a legitimate medical need (truly below reference range)


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 6, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> I’m sure that’s why clinics can charge so much because normal doctors won’t prescribe us what we want and clinics will, and they know we don’t have a choice but go to the clinic if we don’t have a legitimate medical need (truly below reference range)



They're essentially quasi-legal drug dealers not too far removed from their street level counterparts.


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 6, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> Your doc gave you anavar and deca? Dang - what are your test levels now on TRT? Do they give you enough to raise it outside of reference range?


Unfortunately they didn’t run labs after? I put on 15lbs in the short run I did, felt great and looked good, but I had muscle cramps in my chest and arms.


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 6, 2022)

Also, my TRT clinic will give you winstrol with 400mg of test c


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 6, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> Also, my TRT clinic will give you winstrol with 400mg of test c


Dang!!! I had no idea clinics were giving out this much. Lol


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 6, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> Dang!!! I had no idea clinics were giving out this much. Lol


My dad and a cousin of mine just got that both prescribed, I couldn’t believe it.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 7, 2022)

They'll give you HGH too if you want to pay for it.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2022)

The clinic I use was having a 20% off special, and they have a "weight loss" peptide that was very expensive. They told me it needs a Dr's approval, but I could sign up for it to get the discount then talk to the Dr to decide. I did. They immediately charged my card and said it has been submitted to the pharmacy for processing.

That was a Friday. I did my research on it. On Monday morning I emailed them, saying that they were supposed to wait for my to talk with the Dr. They replied that "Oh, turns out that does not need the Dr approval so we processed it." Hm,... I explained that no, I wanted to discuss it with the Dr first.

The Dr. was willing to cancel it since I decided I didn't want it. He told me the office was pushing stuff like crazy and he had his concerns, and also knew the pharmacy would have their concerns. So at least the Dr was on the ball. They are going to refund my card.


----------

